# \\ THEPRIMEHOST LLC - Since 2001! // FREE CPanel • FREE Management • R1Soft • 2 IPs



## ThePrimeHost (Mar 25, 2014)

*:: About Us ::*
*ThePrimeHost LLC* has been in business since *2001*. We're a registered LLC in the state of Texas. We own and collocate our servers, switches and equipment. Our average response time for technical support issues is 30 minutes or less. If you try us and decide you don't like us, just let us know within 14 days and we'll cheerfully refund your vps hosting fees.


*█ See what people are saying about us* here .

*█ View our uptime history:* here .

Hello All,
★★★ *ThePrimeHost.com* ★★★ would like to introduce our *Fully Managed CPanel VPS Hosting Plans* below. These plans are perfect for individuals or small businesses looking for both quality and a good value.
 



> ::*SAVE 20% TODAY*:: - Save 20% on your first billing interval with the following coupon code : *SPRINGBREAK2014*



*Features*


_WHMCS Billing & Helpdesk Available*_

_2 Dedicated IP Addresses_
_Cpanel & WHM Included_
_OpenVZ / SolusVM via WHMCS_
_Free Nightly Backups via R1Soft / Idera_
_Softaculous Premium_
★★★--- Fully Managed Cpanel VPS Hosting --- ★★★

*>>>>>>>>>
OmniVPS One
>>>>>>>>>*
150 GB RAID Protected Space
1,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
2 GB RAM
*$34.95 per month*
ORDER NOW | More Info


*>>>>>>>>>
OmniVPS Two
>>>>>>>>>*
200 GB RAID Protected Space
2,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
4 GB RAM
*$44.95 per month*
ORDER NOW | More Info


*>>>>>>>>>
NovaVPS Special
>>>>>>>>>*
275 GB RAID Protected Space
3,000 GB Premium Bandwidth
6 GB RAM
*$54.95 per month*
ORDER NOW | More Info




*Why ThePrimeHost.com ?*
★ We've been in business since 2001. Verified via Whois.
★ We're family owned and operated.
★ We're a registered LLC in the state of Texas.
★ We're not resellers. We own and operate our own equipment.

In business, we believe in the "*Golden Rule*", simply treat others the way you yourself would want to be treated. If you try us out and decide that we're not for you, simply let us know within the alloted time frame and we'll cheerfully refund your money, hassle free. 

Location : [email protected] in Atlanta, GA


If anyone has any questions, please feel free to contact us.


----------

